# [Wet Thumb Forum]-replanted 2nd May 2004



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

This is my 13gal tank replanted 2nd May 2004. The area at the centre/front is actually covered with tiny glosso plants. Don't think you can see them on this photo. 
I'm thinking of changing the lighting in this tank, but will photograph it again in a couple of weeks whatever. It will be either a stunning oasis of green, or freshly replanted again! 

all comments greatly appreciated.

BEN


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

This is my 13gal tank replanted 2nd May 2004. The area at the centre/front is actually covered with tiny glosso plants. Don't think you can see them on this photo. 
I'm thinking of changing the lighting in this tank, but will photograph it again in a couple of weeks whatever. It will be either a stunning oasis of green, or freshly replanted again! 

all comments greatly appreciated.

BEN


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

ok roger.. linking my photo doesn't work either!! sorry everyone for this apparent red herring!


----------

